# Mitre saw and planer station



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Instead of my planer and mitre saw each taking up their own floor space and instead of having to pick them up and lug them to my work area when I want to use them, they soon will both be permanently mounted to a mobile work station with a drawer for related accessories and supplies.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Woops! This should have been in "design and plans".


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Couple of questions*

Daryl,
The stand is a terrific idea, especially if a person has limited shop space. One of my questions is this, will a table height of 42" be a comfortable height when using the planer versus the mitre saw? My other question is, are you going to add folding table extenions on each end of the table? Overall i think what you are doing will be a great addition to your shop.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

<will a table height of 42" be a comfortable height when using the planer versus the mitre saw?>

42" will keep the mitre saw below eye level, thus eliminating danger of ood chips in the eyes, but will be high enough to require only minimal bending to eyeball-lineup the blade with the mark on the board.

As for the planer, I usually end up setting it on the driveway and bending over to use it. Thats bad! With the planer sitting on a 20" high shelf (actually closer to 24" at the board feed height) it will be no problem. I would like it a little higher but this will be quite acceptable. The alternative will be to have 2 seperate work stations. A no-no.

I will consider devising a hide-away or collapsible extension system when I have to table finished. Otherwise I am content using my roller stand.

Thanks for your input. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

What about something like this?





 
Mount your Mitre saw on the other side and voila.
You could add some feeds on the sides to handle longer material also.


----------

